
PJON network protocol stack specification - gioscarab
https://github.com/gioblu/PJON/blob/master/specification/PJON-protocol-specification-v0.3.md
======
gioscarab
Please feel free to contribute, argue or criticize :)

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, the project might make a good 'Show HN'.
Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gioscarab
Ciao, thank you for the suggestion, i now have posted it in the form you
advised.

